# hunting around leary ga



## Hawghunter89 (Nov 20, 2011)

has anyone killed any good ones around leary ga or close by


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 22, 2011)

well they killed some decent bucks off chickasaw this past weekend


----------



## julian faedo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Shane,there has been three bucks killed next to you in Leary that they were 19 inch to 19 1/2 there were all  9 pointers I got one that was 11 pointer put not that wide, my freind's are telling me that the buck are stating to to more and there seeing some nice bucks in the middle of the day.


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Nov 26, 2011)

nice i been seeing a few


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 1, 2011)

deer were moving this morning saw a nice buck an lots of does scrapes an rubs are everywhere


----------

